# Home inspection nightmares



## tr_rooster (May 18, 2009)

Has anyone ever look through all the pics on this site
http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/info/0,,20211283,00.html


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

tr_rooster said:


> Has anyone ever look through all the pics on this site
> http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/info/0,,20211283,00.html














Actually, those are all photos I have faked.​


----------



## tr_rooster (May 18, 2009)

This one is priceless


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

My favorite too.:laughing:


----------



## tr_rooster (May 18, 2009)

I love this fuse box


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

There really was a 5 cent cigar.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

drsparky said:


> There really was a 5 cent cigar.


Of course. They need a cigar to blame the fire on.


----------

